# Finally done it >>>



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

This has been one of my grail watches for a long time now >
hope you guys like it :-!

Il add more live pictures soon .


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow! That’s a new level of grail there, we need a new word. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember when i first seen the watch, it blew me away - i just had to have one .



LJ67 said:


> Wow! That's a new level of grail there, we need a new word. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

That's a crazy watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Wrist pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## kmboxees (Sep 4, 2018)

Awesome and congratulations!!


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am keen to see how that sits on the wrist! Pics Please!!


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, always wanted to see one of these in person, very lucky. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rledwards25 (Dec 25, 2018)

Sick watch 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juo.xin (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

Picture pleaseee


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Lets see some more pictures!!


----------



## aleksejeremeev (Oct 21, 2014)

movement as belonging to the future. Beautiful and fascinating.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, can we see some detailed pics ?


----------



## poseidonsvault (Dec 16, 2018)

wow


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

poseidonsvault said:


> wow


Wow, that's an impressive watch?

Or

Wow, the OP still hasn't shown any picture of the actual watch (I wonder why)?


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sweet *****!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locuswatch_collection (Sep 2, 2020)

Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow, that's an impressive watch?
> 
> Or
> 
> Wow, the OP still hasn't shown any picture of the actual watch (I wonder why)?


Faaaaaaake


----------

